# New house cricket problem



## moose14 (Jul 9, 2015)

See attached photo.
I am contracting my very first house and this seems like a big problem to me. The roofer insists it is a design/framing problem. I am not sure what or who to run after to correct this. I would have thought ice and water and steps would have help at the very least...

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## MADRID (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi ! I agree with your roofer . Here the problems in the design. You can try to change, to resolve the issue.


----------

